# Aga Khan University Admission Criteria



## coolathlete (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey everyone!!! I'm a first year pre med student(fsc). My first choice is Aga khan. I'm a bit confused about their admission criteria, I've heard people saying that aku prefers a level or sat over fsc. Are there any students with fsc background currently studying in aga khan? Or have passed the test? Secondly would taking sat subject tests benefit me in getting into aku?


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

There isn't any such preference,It's just that their own aptitude test is more of the SAT style that sort of gives an edge to A level students as most private medical uni's across pakistan have got their aptitude tests coming the fsc style just that answering those mcq's would require 'a bit' (Not much,For fsc students even their MCAT is TOO CONCEPTUAL,Beleive me it ain't that conceptual,MCAt just sort of requires you having brains and filters those who aren't used to do so otherwise all your fsc book stuff ) of conceptual study but none the less if you are one of those 25-30% of fsc students who actually do use their brains rather than simple cramming you'd be able to perform as good as anyone else.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

mehreen mazhar said:


> There isn't any such preference,It's just that their own aptitude test is more of the SAT style that sort of gives an edge to A level students as most private medical uni's across pakistan have got their aptitude tests coming the fsc style just that answering those mcq's would require 'a bit' (Not much,For fsc students even their MCAT is TOO CONCEPTUAL,Beleive me it ain't that conceptual,MCAt just sort of requires you having brains and filters those who aren't used to do so otherwise all your fsc book stuff ) of conceptual study but none the less if you are one of those 25-30% of fsc students who actually do use their brains rather than simple cramming you'd be able to perform as good as anyone else.


Excellently put together. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

mehreen mazhar said:


> There isn't any such preference,It's just that their own aptitude test is more of the SAT style that sort of gives an edge to A level students as most private medical uni's across pakistan have got their aptitude tests coming the fsc style just that answering those mcq's would require 'a bit' (Not much,For fsc students even their MCAT is TOO CONCEPTUAL,Beleive me it ain't that conceptual,MCAt just sort of requires you having brains and filters those who aren't used to do so otherwise all your fsc book stuff ) of conceptual study but none the less if you are one of those 25-30% of fsc students who actually do use their brains rather than simple cramming you'd be able to perform as good as anyone else.



>MCAT is too conceptual for FSc students

I've never once heard any FSc student say that, MCAT is literally statements from the book.


----------



## SY-boss (Oct 15, 2015)

This is a misconception that AKU prefers A-level students over F.Sc ones. Yes the majority of students in AKU are those that come from the A-levels background but this is largely due to the fact that A-levels students tend to come from wealthier family backgrounds and can afford to pay the obscenely high fee that most F.Sc students would not be able to pay.

Plus AKU's entry test is very conceptual, very mentally taxing. Even more so than our A-level exams (atleast mine was). Most F.Sc students are not used to attempting such questions on a routine basis so it is difficult for most to suddenly excel in one exam on the given date.

I myself studied the F.Sc books too to prepare for the exam. Largely went through the UHS required syllabus from the book. I can attest to the fact that had I not gone through the F.Sc books, most probably I would not have been selected for AKU myself. There were a sizable number of questions that came from outside our A-levels syllabus, but very few that were out of the part of F.Sc syllabus I studied.

My advise would be to focus on your F.Sc now. Try to achieve as high a score as possible. And please try to have strong concepts. Work on the fundamentals. No need to rote learn tiny facts and figures e.g the specific gravity of fat, the thickness of muscle fibers etc. Look at the bigger picture. Your understanding of the topics should be thorough. Buy a SAT book and attempt the questions given at the back. Do attempt kangaroo test questions. Your mental maths should be one of your strongest points.

P.S - Try to have recent certificates of your extracurricular activities. Attend debates, MUNs, volunteer at some charity organisation, donate blood, do an internship at some reputable hospital, write blogs, play sports etc. Make sure your get the certificates to validate your achievements . AKU will ask you for their attested copies. These will help you once you are able to clear the test.

Best of luck!


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing great info SY-boss


----------



## SY-boss (Oct 15, 2015)

Another thing I must add is that AKU has a very lenient financial aid program to help out those that can not afford the high fee. The fee accrues as a loan which you have to pay over the years after you graduate from here. Here at AKU I've seen students from such needy backgrounds that they do not pay AKU a single penny, in fact AKU gives them a monthly stipend. AKU DOES NOT reject any eligible candidate over monetary reasons. So those thinking that they will miss out on Pakistan's best med school just due to financial reasons, do not worry. Many students that I know of here are have had some of their fee waived off as loan. And once you match upto a good residency program in the States or even in AKU itself, the loan will be easily and quickly paid off.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well doesn't AKU asks for property monthly income and each and every money related stuff in their forms???  they might have an assistance program aga khan trust and all but they haven't opened a "khairaati" charitable institute for sure plus "residency" requires millions spent on passing usmles and electives and stuff i am sure a guy who can afford US can also give the fess and stipend guys are at a loss cause they would have to give back the student loans in some form!

- - - Updated - - -

i know guys studying there thats why saying! Plus FSC is based on rote learning memorizing each and every word and table of the book and so called derivations and even the numerical questions of physics etc are same as the book and stuff so it IS a big DEAL for them to appear for a conceptual test for sure! not saying that they cant do though


----------



## Rundown (Jan 10, 2017)

Can someone please help me


----------



## Rundown (Jan 10, 2017)

My message is not sending 
I need to know if I should apply to AKU with a C in a levels


----------

